# !
.       .        :http:brodyaga.      300-      :        ?

----------


## igorukr

.
     .

----------

> .
>      .

   ,   ,    ,       ?  .

----------

.      -      
   ,     "",    80-100

----------

> .      -      
>    ,     "",    80-100

  ,      ,   ,    .

----------

> 

  ,      ,     ...

----------

> ,      ,     ...

     .       18  ,        10  ,      .

----------


## Victorious

** ,                 ̳   5 .   90% ,   .   ,   ,     ...

----------

> ** ,                 ̳   5 .   90% ,   .   ,   ,     ...

   Victorious   ,    .

----------


## LAEN

> .      -      
>    ,     "",    80-100

            .

----------

*LAEN*,     .   -      ,    /   -       (   ).
   ""   -        .

----------


## LAEN

-  . 
    ,      :)

----------

.  (6)     2006 (41) ()
 . 
:          (  )
     -   ,    -    . ,   /    -     (      /     )))))
      -    ,        , ..    -     ,     ,  . 
        ,       (  )
    -   .

----------

